# The Dutch harbour tug ATJEH, 15 May 1940



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

On the afternoon of the 15 May HMS VENOMOUS sighted the ATJEH in mid channel and took aboard Cdr M.G. Gooodenough RN and his team of specialist demolition troops of the Kent Fortress.

The story of the ATJEH and its escape from Holland can be seen at: http://www.holywellhousepublishing.co.uk/Atjeh.html

The Atjeh served in UK harbours throughout the war, at first in Portsmouth, later Greenock, and after the war returned to Amsterdam. 

Can anybody add to this account?

Bill Forster


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

I cant, but would be delighted to read any further information on this tug and her courageous crew. Stories like this should not be allowed to escape.

Don


----------



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

*Dutch harbour tug ATJEH & HMS VENOMOUS*

I have found out quite a lot more about the encounter at sea on the 15 May 1940, see: http://www.holywellhousepublishing.co.uk/Atjeh.html

Bill


----------

